
Ask HN: Finding Remote Ethereum/Blockchain jobs which are not just ICO - direengineer
Hi,<p>I wanted to know from the HN crowd if you have any pointers about how you are going about the same successfully.
======
anon1094
I'm assuming you mean engineering positions.

There are some dedicated Blockchain job boards that can help you find what
you're looking for. One example is
[https://cryptojobslist.com/](https://cryptojobslist.com/)

Also, I'm seeing a lot of Blockchain jobs getting posted on Facebook Groups
recently too. Join the Remote Work & Jobs for Digital Nomads group along with
the Blockchain Developers group.

Good luck on your search.

------
nemild
Feel free to send me your email and Github. I talk to a few Ethereum teams and
can ask around.

